# Here & There, a Few smokes & Cooks



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

Too hot here to do much inside cookin', started with a rack of spares on the offset























Some yardbird legs using the Vortex on the Weber










A few thighs , SnS with hickory chunks, rolls some fair smoke














Even fired up the wok out on the patio for teriyaki stirfry










Hot enough every day to do a lot of dippin' with Bob!

 


The flattop has been getting a ton of action too, cheesesteaks and burgers














That's about it for now, thanks for lookin' in. Stay safe out there, because it still ain't all that safe yet! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice batch of cooks Ray. When we had  our pool and Skidmark went in the whole surface of the pool would be covered in his hair. 

Point for sure
Chirs


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 4, 2021)

Wowzer sawhorse you been eating good! Everything looks top shelf! Awesome video also!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

I dont know what to more jealous of....The good food your eating or Bob enjoying the pool.
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice batch of cooks Ray. When we had  our pool and Skidmark went in the whole surface of the pool would be covered in his hair. Point for sure Chirs



Thanks Chris! I took the clippers to Bob yesterday, there's still lots of hair in the pool, just not quite as much! Thanks for the Like Chris, I appreciate it. RAY




smokin peachey said:


> Wowzer sawhorse you been eating good! Everything looks top shelf! Awesome video also!



Thanks Peach! I had no idea how old, bald, and fat I looked until I watched that video. Dammit! RAY




JLeonard said:


> I dont know what to more jealous of....The good food your eating or Bob enjoying the pool. Jim



Thanks Jim! 107º here today, too dammed hot for anything but beer, eatin', and dippin'! Thanks for the Like Jim, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 4, 2021)

Now that's some food porn! Love the video too, Ray. Looks like Bob is having a blast!


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes sir that's some mighty fine meals there RAY ! And cooling off in the process  !!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Keep waiting on a video of 

 sawhorseray
 IN the pool cooking with the blackstone at pool side.
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 4, 2021)

Everything looks really good!
That pool sure does look refreshing!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 4, 2021)

Ray that all looks amazing man. Hard to pick just one! Might have to go with that stir fry.



JLeonard said:


> Keep waiting on a video of
> 
> sawhorseray
> 
> ...



Give him a 12 pack of rolling rock and I could see it. Spatulas in hand and beer helmet flowing.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Now that's some food porn! Love the video too, Ray. Looks like Bob is having a blast!



Thanks Colin, Bob's a happy boy for sure!




912smoker said:


> Yes sir that's some mighty fine meals there RAY ! And cooling off in the process  !!



Thanks 912, just starting to think about a little flattop breakfast! Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




JLeonard said:


> Keep waiting on a video of
> 
> sawhorseray
> IN the pool cooking with the blackstone at pool side. Jim



Never going to happen Jim! RAY


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 4, 2021)

Funny but when it gets hot here I don't feel like cooking OUTSIDE LOL! That A.C. feels pretty good, but I don't have a pool :-(
Fine looking bunch of chow, Ray! I can't pick a favorite...
Dan


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 4, 2021)

minus the thighs, add some back bacon and change the stirfry, that's what ive eaten the last few days myself. down there i like tecate but grew up with a lot of RR. theyve had a strong foothold here since AB bought em


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice job on all them cooks Ray! Who throws the ball to you?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2021)

looks like some fantastic meals there Ray! stay cool


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 4, 2021)

Excellent looking cooks, Ray!
You're definitely grillin' and chillin' up there.
Enjoy!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Everything looks really good! That pool sure does look refreshing!



Thanks Yankee! We had 145 days last year where it was over 100º, can't live here without a pool. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ray that all looks amazing man. Hard to pick just one! Might have to go with that stir fry. Give him a 12 pack of rolling rock and I could see it. Spatulas in hand and beer helmet flowing.



Thanks John! It didn't take me long to realize I could do cheesesteak sannys in the wok, perfect every time. Oh, time for the first dip and brewster of the day! Thank you for the Like amigo, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

It all looks great Ray! Color on those spares and drums is amazing. Definitely jealous on the pool, I’ve been outside clearing some brush splitting wood for a couple hours. I could use a dip.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Funny but when it gets hot here I don't feel like cooking OUTSIDE LOL! That A.C. feels pretty good, but I don't have a pool :-( Fine looking bunch of chow, Ray! I can't pick a favorite... Dan



Thanks Dan! in a month it'll be 113º here in the shade, but it's a dry heat! Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




Hamdrew said:


> minus the thighs, add some back bacon and change the stirfry, that's what ive eaten the last few days myself. down there i like tecate but grew up with a lot of RR. theyve had a strong foothold here since AB bought em



Thanks Hamdrew! I don't often drink Mexican beer, but when I do, I prefer Dos Equis. Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




TNJAKE said:


> Nice job on all them cooks Ray! Who throws the ball to you?



Thank you Jake! The pool means I don't have to take Bob over to the park every morning for his Buns of Steel workout, he's solid muscle. Work a dog out in higher than 80º temps and they can get heat stroke and drop dead on you, Bob's my best friend! RAY




smokerjim said:


> looks like some fantastic meals there Ray! stay cool



Thanks Jim, I'll be working on staying cool for the next five months, doesn't always roll over! Thanks for the Like Jim, I do appreciate it. RAY




SecondHandSmoker said:


> Excellent looking cooks, Ray! You're definitely grillin' and chillin' up there. Enjoy!



Thank you Stuart! I'm surely looking forward to the day some of us AZ folks can get together for a social, y'all stay safe down that way. Thanks for the Like Stu, much appreciated. RAY




jcam222 said:


> It all looks great Ray! Color on those spares and drums is amazing. Definitely jealous on the pool, I’ve been outside clearing some brush splitting wood for a couple hours. I could use a dip.



Thank you Jeff! I'd love to say I wish I could still be out there splitting wood and doing yardwork, we both know that'd be a big old lie! Thanks for the Like amigo, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 4, 2021)

Some fine looking meals Ray.
 Pool looks relaxing and comfortable. Good exercise for Bob also


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2021)

All Looks Great from the Den!!!
Nice Job!
Like.
Say Howdy to Bob!!

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Some fine looking meals Ray. Pool looks relaxing and comfortable. Good exercise for Bob also



Thanks WR! With the heat here and the pandemic Bob and I have spent a ton of time in the pool, can't keep him out if it. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it! RAY




Bearcarver said:


> All Looks Great from the Den!!! Nice Job! Like. Say Howdy to Bob!! Bear



Thanks Bear! We're hangin' in and staying safe, Jan even made me some cinnamon muffins after I showed her your post! Stay safe and thanks for the Like John, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2021)

All looks great , but those chicken legs are fantastic . Just how I like them .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks Rich! I've stopped buy wings, with legs you get more meat for less money, more skin and better flavor too. Thanks for the Like Rich, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2021)

Lot of good eating there, Ray.  
I'm just not sure who's enjoying the pool more--Bob or you.  LOL
Gary


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 5, 2021)

Lots of nice cooks buddy!

Bob is a hoot......

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm late to the party, but all looks great, Ray.  I wouldn't be able to choose just one of those meals.  Great job, and glad to see you and Bob enjoying that pool.  Stay safe my friend.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

Great looking food, but BOB stole the show! He's a Handsome Boy and ya gotta love that he drops the Balls back in the Pool!...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 6, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Lot of good eating there, Ray. I'm just not sure who's enjoying the pool more--Bob or you.  LOL Gary



Thanks Gary! It was 109º here yesterday and Bob has learned how to just step into the pool and glide around to cool himself off, we're in together a half dozen times a day, it's great exercise for my boy. Thanks for the Like Gary, I do appreciate it. RAY




Smokin' in AZ said:


> Lots of nice cooks buddy! Bob is a hoot...... BIG LIKE! John



Thanks John! Bob's been missing you, he hasn't had any company since the start of the pandemic. Get on over here for lunch so he can give you a good barking at! Thank you for the Like amigo, I do appreciate it. RAY




MJB05615 said:


> I'm late to the party, but all looks great, Ray.  I wouldn't be able to choose just one of those meals.  Great job, and glad to see you and Bob enjoying that pool.  Stay safe my friend.



Thanks Mike! Summer here came early this year, so hot there's nothing better to do than dip, cook out on the patio, and drink a few Rolling Rocks. Nobody ever said it would be easy, we're doing the best we can. Thanks for the Like Mike, much appreciated. RAY




chef jimmyj said:


> Great looking food, but BOB stole the show! He's a Handsome Boy and ya gotta love that he drops the Balls back in the Pool!...JJ



Thanks Chef JJ! Someone called up the other day and asked to speak to the head of the household, I told them Bob was in the pool and they'd have to call back at another time!  Thanks for the Like Chef, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------

